# Some pictures of my ackies and womas



## Chrisreptile (Jul 10, 2008)

Just a few snaps of my recent acquisitions.
The pictures don't do them any justice though.
The ackies are so much redder and the woma's are usually a nice yellow colour.


This was feeding time for the ackies


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 10, 2008)

The womas


----------



## adders (Jul 10, 2008)

*awesome accies*

they look awesome chris!!!!!So do the womas.How old are they?The whole set up looks great.I rang the guy I told u about so hopefully he`s keeping a trio for me.I can`t wait know especialy after seeing yours.Thanks again Chris.Speak to you soon


----------



## ad (Jul 10, 2008)

Gorgeous Ackies!!!
Cheers
Adam


----------



## Rocket (Jul 10, 2008)

Stunning animals Chris.

Your doing very well and have an awesome collection!


----------



## froglet (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice ackies & the womas are pretty cute too
I like the enclosue aswell


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 10, 2008)

*Stunning reptiles. Love the ackies and there enclosure.*


----------



## BenReyn (Jul 10, 2008)

Sign me up for 3 of those accie enclosures!


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 10, 2008)

very nice pics mate, love the ackies.. woma's look very nice to. Whats the dimensions for the ackie tank? im looking into getting a few soon there gorgeous little things. 

steve


----------



## No-One (Jul 10, 2008)

SA womas? Sonnemann line?


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 10, 2008)

great pics and lovely animals


----------



## melgalea (Jul 10, 2008)

thats a awesome setup for the ackies


----------



## gozz (Jul 10, 2008)

sweeet


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats a sweet ackie setup uve got there! How long did it take you to get it looking that good?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 10, 2008)

What locale are the womas Chris? Very nice.............


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey mate great set up!!
Do you spot clean or change the sand often?
Great Accies!!!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 10, 2008)

adders said:


> they look awesome chris!!!!!So do the womas.How old are they?The whole set up looks great.I rang the guy I told u about so hopefully he`s keeping a trio for me.I can`t wait know especialy after seeing yours.Thanks again Chris.Speak to you soon



The womas are a few months old, i dont know why in there pics they went so grey and fuzzy lol.
Awesome, well done mate



trogdor1988 said:


> very nice pics mate, love the ackies.. woma's look very nice to. Whats the dimensions for the ackie tank? im looking into getting a few soon there gorgeous little things. steve



The tank is a 4ft x 18. 



No-One said:


> SA womas? Sonnemann line?



No, these guys are Tanami's. They normally look so much better in the flesh.



wicked reptiles said:


> Thats a sweet ackie setup uve got there! How long did it take you to get it looking that good?



It's ok i guess lol, could be better. It only took me 10 or so minutes to set it up like that.



Daniel_Penrith said:


> Hey mate great set up!!
> Do you spot clean or change the sand often?
> Great Accies!!!



I spot clean it every day, i havent had them in there long enough to clean out all the sand yet anyway's. The spots on the sand are crickets running around lol.


Thanks for the wonderful comments guys


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 10, 2008)

they are really cute


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 10, 2008)

wicked reptiles said:


> Thats a sweet ackie setup uve got there! How long did it take you to get it looking that good?



I re-read your post again lol, we bought the enclosure and over the course of a week we gave it 3 or 4 coats with a light oak stain.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 11, 2008)

4ft x 18??? as in 18 foot? sorry if that sounds dumb thats just what i took it as.. if its 18 foot for real where the hell would u fit a tank that size lol..:lol:


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 11, 2008)

trogdor1988 said:


> 4ft x 18??? as in 18 foot? sorry if that sounds dumb thats just what i took it as.. if its 18 foot for real where the hell would u fit a tank that size lol..:lol:



Its 4 foot x 18 inches (approx. it could be wider)


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chrisreptile said:


> Its 4 foot x 18 inches (approx. it could be wider)


 
ohhh haha sorry mate, hmm thats all you need for 2 huh. i can get a tank that big off my mate i may have to just get it and a pair of ackies i love those little guys. 

Steve k


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 11, 2008)

trogdor1988 said:


> ohhh haha sorry mate, hmm thats all you need for 2 huh. i can get a tank that big off my mate i may have to just get it and a pair of ackies i love those little guys.
> 
> Steve k



Ive got 4 of the little tackers in there.

I will get a bigger enclosure as they get bigger.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chrisreptile said:


> Ive got 4 of the little tackers in there.
> 
> I will get a bigger enclosure as they get bigger.


 
ohh ok.. 4 foot is big enough for 2 adults but i guess?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 11, 2008)

trogdor1988 said:


> ohh ok.. 4 foot is big enough for 2 adults but i guess?



Yeh a 4 foot should be ok for a pair.


----------



## colt08 (Jul 11, 2008)

just wondering how muc are ackies roughly and how big they get


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chrisreptile said:


> Yeh a 4 foot should be ok for a pair.


 
sweet, thanks for the help mate. iv wanted some of these for ages so full of character and such great lookers. 

Steve k


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 11, 2008)

colt08 said:


> just wondering how muc are ackies roughly and how big they get



It al depends on the quality of the animals, colours, linage, the breeders, etc.
Roughly around 2 foot, some locality's will differ though.


----------



## richardsc (Jul 11, 2008)

set up looks great chris,the ackies mare also looking awsome,they should turn out to be ripper wa ackies,the womas look great to,i like your stack arrangement to,thats how to do it,price for ackies depends on locale,and who u get them off,i got a young adult male earlier in the year for 80 dollars,as he has no front claws,but apart from that hes a perfect specimen,i used to sell my babys around the 150 dollar mark,but see them sell from 100 to 300 dollars per juvie,depending on the market for them,i used to find it hard sometimes finding homes for mine,but didnt advertise much,normally swapped groups of bubs for other species


----------



## Justdriftnby (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi All, After seeing the Ackies I have decided I want 1, Does anyone know wher I could get one and a ballpark on what they are worth??


----------



## varanophile (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Im glad to see the little ones are doing so well. As soon as that lot hatched I knew they would be stunners. 

Here are some pics of mum and dad for those who are interested. I will have more for sale at the end of this year.

Cheers,
Tristen

http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh51/varanophile/IMGA1040.jpg

Sorry forgot to mention - love the setup


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 12, 2008)

Mine still have some growing and colouring to do before they will look like the parents tristen, but they will get there lol.


----------



## ally_pup (Jul 12, 2008)

Would anyone have a photo of their full grown ackie in their hands for size purposes. Looking at getting a pair would love to seee what full size looks like


----------



## richardsc (Jul 13, 2008)

i had the pleasure of seeing chris,s reptiles again today,thanks again for the rats,and your pics certainly didnt do justice for them,beautiful coloring,im still impressed with your set up to chris,it all looks great,one of the neatest set ups ive seen,very impressive,i gotta get me some of those wa ackies,there beautiful.

ally pup,ill post a pic here tommorrow of my big male ridgey to show you size,ridgeys arent to big,a 4x2x2 will easily house a trio of adults,i warn u,if u get them,u will get hooked,lol


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words richard, would love to see some pictures of yours on here.


----------



## BenReyn (Jul 13, 2008)

absolute stunners mate! who did you get your accies off? if you dont mind me aksing


----------



## varanophile (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Ben,

I bred Chris's ackies. To be honest after seeing the pictures I had sellers remorse for a few seconds Always good to see animlas that you are attached to go to such good homes.

Pictures of the parents are above. I will be breeding more this year from that pair and from others, all going well should have them available late this year. 

Below are some pics of a male from a different pairing that I hope to bred from this year, and some pics of my hatchlings. 

Cheers,
Tristen


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 14, 2008)

awwwwww how cute, those little guys look so awesome. no wonder i want some so bad lol, how can you just get them to sit on your hand out in the yard like that dont they make a break for it?


----------



## varanophile (Jul 14, 2008)

They had only just hatched in the pics above. A few days later and they would have been gone


----------



## richardsc (Jul 14, 2008)

that young male is a stunner,i love the yellow in the legs against the red back drop,shold make some mighty fine bubs


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 14, 2008)

Stunning pictures and ackies tristen


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 17, 2008)

I know that the little womas look dull in the pics, so when they have finished shedding i will try and get some brighter pictures of them out in the sun (if there is any) lol.


----------

